# Canned/wet ZiwiPeak



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I need some help on the right amount to feed the pups. Im going out of town for a few days. The two smaller pups are staying with my sister and the two older ones are staying home and my dad will be there. I want to make this as simple as possible so Ive decided to feed the canned ZP. 

Im confused about how much I should instruct them to feed. Can I weigh it like I do the RAW or is feeding canned different? I have to give precise instructions or both will over feed


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Darn slow internet...double posted in error....sorry


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I am bad -- I just slap some in a bowl (of whatever they're eating) and keep track of what my guys weigh...correcting it later. I would say weighing it like raw might work, either way if you're not gone for more than a week, I doubt too much damage will be done in weight loss or gain, I would give Lacey a big spoonful, Addy like 1.5 big spoonfuls, and 2 spoonfuls (like the big ol spoons not a teaspoon, the bigger sized spoon you get, I am blissfully unaware of its technical name), for the bigger two.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I am bad -- I just slap some in a bowl (of whatever they're eating) and keep track of what my guys weigh...correcting it later. I would say weighing it like raw might work, either way if you're not gone for more than a week, I doubt too much damage will be done in weight loss or gain, I would give Lacey a big spoonful, Addy like 1.5 big spoonfuls, and 2 spoonfuls (like the big ol spoons not a teaspoon, the bigger sized spoon you get, I am blissfully unaware of its technical name), for the bigger two.


LOL!!!! I dont know why a doubt myself!! This is what I was already doing I use a tablespoon measurement. A tablespoon of raw is roughly 3/4 of an ounce. I give Lacey a tablespoon....Addy and tablespoon and a little more and the bigger doggies get 2...hahaha...and if Im in a really good mood...I'll sprinkle a few pieces of the dehydrated on top

thanks for the reassurance :daisy:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I mean, we know if our dogs are getting fat  either way, I'm sure a few days of extra or no extra won't hurt them.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I mean, we know if our dogs are getting fat  either way, I'm sure a few days of extra or no extra won't hurt them.


Went to sisters yesterday and took Addy and Lacey. My kids decided Addy needed a swim in the pool. Well..to look at Addy...she looks a little chunky Well...when she came out of the pool drenched...she was quite fit looking....with a waist even...LOL


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

My girls are having wet zp at the mo, just a change from dehydrated.. because im cutting Lola`s down as she needs to loose a bit of weight she has 2 heaped teaspoons with green beans twice a day and Penny gets just abit more about 3 heaped teaspoons twice a day.. They seem to be ok with it


----------



## ChiChiBu'sMom (Mar 27, 2011)

Didnt even know they had wet food. I just got my samples in the mail they sent me a box with 2 bags of the food and a bag of the treats. I had asked them to let me know if they make canned cause i give my guys a spoonful of canned on there dry food. They love there food by the way. Not sure if I can afford to feed it all the time thou.

Lisa
New Jersey


----------

